# Garage Scare



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, here is my idea. Last year I just had a traditional yard haunt (cemetery, creepy witch, zombie, groundbreakers, etc.), and I will have the same lawn setup as well. Only change, will be that TOTS will no longer be going to the front door to get their candy, no way, too easy, not that scary. 

The front will be blocked off, the only way to get candy will be to go through the DARK garage, Ill have no lighting except a string of lights outlining the door (inside the garage), and Ill have some Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana playing in the background. Fog machine will be pumping out fog and I will be able to hide pretty easily on one of the sides, of course the path will be lit so they dont run into my table saw or into something else. Of course the little TOTs wont have to go through that to get their candy, Ill see them coming up the drive and meet them. 

Thoughts or suggestions much appreciated. I dont have much time or money to do anything else more elaborate, I thought this would be a good way to get the older kids without having to build anymore props, etc. Thanks.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn, I just remembered that the Baby's room is right above the garage. That wont work, ****, damn, F!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

There's a LOT to consider when doing a haunt at your home. We were forced to install a heat detection system in our garage after a local haunt turned us into the city trying to get us shut down...

Whatever you do, be careful and be sure to talk to your city advisers about anything you may do.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

I have been having kids walk through my garage to get their candy for 10 years. Every year I get more kids. My entire front yard is decorated as a graveyard and I have several motion activated props in the garage that activate on their way in and out. The path to the main front door is blocked off with cemetary fence. I have found it needs to be lite enough so people can see the whole garage or they won't come in. I have video cameras with sound just outside the garage door. I can hear many people looking at my front yard display but saying they won't go in the garage. Even with that I counted 217 people who did come into the garage. This will be my first year using all DMX controlled props synced to music. Should be interesting.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would suggest you use sheets, plastic, or wood to cover all things in your garage you don't want someone to touch. A lighted path is good, but loose things on shelves, power tools, paint cans, containers of screws, hoses etc will invite trouble. Don't always trust the tot's to stay on the path.

Years ago when I had a garage haunt, I threw a few sheets over what I didn't want them to see or touch, and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention I also hang black plastic on all the walls to cover everything. The water heater and furnace are scary but not in a good way. I run several strings of Halloween lights along the lenght of the garage to iluminate the path. I don't want any Tots falling down.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I think that due to time and other issues my haunt will continue to just be a yard display. My 2 yo goes to bed around 8, maybe 8:30 and I dont want a bunch of tweens screaming in my garage right below her bedroom. Its something Ill have to wait to do I think. I have enough other stuff to do now I think. Thanks again.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Shut down the garage portion of the haunt when baby goes to bed, then meet them in the front yard or let them come to the door.


----------

